# Rhinestones safe for children's apparel



## moninicoco (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Are rhinestones safe for children's apparel? Are lead free rhinestones available? Are there different rhinestones which are safer for kid's products? Can you provide any other advice for rhinestoning children's apparel?
Thank you,
Monika


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

My opinion only but I would stay away from rhinestones for children. If anyone can find a way to pick them off, it's a kid.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You can get children safe rhinestones from www.blingit.com a division of Ryonet. The higher end stones have a big lead content in them, so they are not suitable for children's clothing. There are several rhinestone dealers out there who are carrying the lower lead content stones. Just google rhinestones and dig through the list.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

You may also want to consider looking into using rhinestuds. The rhinestuds we use on children's apparel are lead-free. Doing some searching in the forum, I found a link you may find useful.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t91860.html

Definitely want to do your research when working with children's apparel.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

moninicoco said:


> Hello everyone,
> Are rhinestones safe for children's apparel? Are lead free rhinestones available? Are there different rhinestones which are safer for kid's products? Can you provide any other advice for rhinestoning children's apparel?
> Thank you,
> Monika



Hi Monika,

As others said, there are several vendors. Some very nice, very "blingy" low lead crystals are available from Kandi Corp features Swarovski Hot Fix Crystals Wholesale, HotFix Rhinestone Applicators You have to register to get wholesale prices. They are very expensive compared to the regular stones, though they are certified low lead.

Ray


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

moninicoco,

If you order the Low lead or no Lead stones make sure you have them email or send with the order a Certificate and test results that they are low lead. You will need to keep that on file.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

MrRudeDog said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> As others said, there are several vendors. Some very nice, very "blingy" low lead crystals are available from Kandi Corp features Swarovski Hot Fix Crystals Wholesale, HotFix Rhinestone Applicators You have to register to get wholesale prices. They are very expensive compared to the regular stones, though they are certified low lead.
> 
> Ray


And they have a $100 minimum purchase for that first wholesale order. No wholesale prices without it.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

there are low lead crystal, but I really doubt there are truly totally lead free stones there..even if, I would never put on childrens garments...They can...and do...come off and a kid may swallow. as a general rule, I will not make or sell decorated garments intended for kids 12 and under...Federal and State restrictions are something I don't want to deal with


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

The best thing to use would be rhinestuds for childrens shirts. No lead involved.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

We've wanted to offer our customers low lead rhinestones for a long time now. We have searched and searched. Samples..... and more samples...... 

We have never found a low lead rhinestone that we were happy with. We are still looking but even if we were able to find a low lead rhinestone that we would be proud to carry, the liability scares us.

Just because a company gives you a lab report doesn't mean that the rhinestones you receive are compliant. In fact, you have the burden to do your own testing to make sure that they are. We've all seen our rhinestones have color and size inconsistencies and I'm sure the lead content would vary from batch to batch also.....

Brian


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know for sure if the lead law has gone into effect for children's clothing? I thought I read somewhere that apparel items have been put on hold. 

There is so much information out there to read...it gets a little confusing. Anyone know a good website for the most up-to-date and accurate information regarding this new law?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it went into effect. But for things that are glued onto kids clothes like rhinestones or studs you will still have the potential for one of them to become unstuck and swallowed.


----------



## Bayac (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm just starting to really get serious about looking into rhinestones. I see that many of you are selling to the schools. Do you put a disclamer on it or have them sign a waiver saying that the products are not recommended for kids under 12? I'm still a little confused on how to handle this.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Bayac said:


> I'm just starting to really get serious about looking into rhinestones. I see that many of you are selling to the schools. Do you put a disclamer on it or have them sign a waiver saying that the products are not recommended for kids under 12? I'm still a little confused on how to handle this.


Personally, I try to stay away from selling to children under 12 so I really target junior high and high schools or just the teachers and parents of elementary schools. 

I have a friend who makes clips and bows for little girls. She was using leaded crystal rhinestones since she started and when the law went into effect, she found what she thought was a really great quality low lead rhinestone and started using them. However, her customers noticed and all came back to her saying that they didn't care about the law and they wanted her to use the other rhinestones because they looked so much better. The lead in the crystal is what makes them sparkle so much.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

The lead is what gives the stones sparkle,that and the cut.the higher end stones have more lead.as far as lead poisioning youd prolly have to eat alot of stones before it was at an unsafe level.As far as selling to anyone you really need to have insurance.To take that a step further incorporate so it will seperate you from being personally responsible from the business risk.if you cant do that at least Go with a LLC(limited liability).Remeber always CYA.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

For all of you that personally handle a LOT of rhinestones......

Last month, I was tested for heavy metals (lead) by my Doctor and my levels were not even slightly raised. You have to keep in mind that I've been around rhinestones for years and I have personally handled many, many stones. I've heard that I should wash my hands and work area but I never have ........ well sometimes : ) 

Anyway, if anyone should have lead poisoning, it would be me.

Brian


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Good to know, Brian!


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

I have used the low lead craft safe stones on childrens "special occasion" clothing (and even doggie shirts) for sometime now without any issues at all. I have had very few people who have purchased shirts from me even ask about this, but i have information available for those who do question the safety.


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

is it legal or illegal to put on infant sizes? 3-6 , 6-12? I see many designes doing it?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Babies tend to chew on their clothing and if chewed on, the rhinestones can come off. Also, rhinestones aren't the softest thing to have to lean against or lay on. That's something all designers of infant clothes need to think about. Babies don't just stand or sit upright, they are held and laid down and anything sharp, jagged, hard, or pointy can injure the baby by putting pressure on the nerves in that place. Not injure to the point of damaging the skin, but injure in the sense that it hurts or is uncomfortable and the baby will cry for seemingly no apparent reason like they do with the sharp or hard neck labels on their clothing.


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

I know it isnt rhinestones or rhinestuds but you could always use a cad cut material, like stahls metallic or something along those lines and have the material cut into the circles, like the rhinestones template and weed away the outside. Its sparkly and the kids cant get it off the shirts


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

It just so happens everything I been ordering gas rhinestuds.

What do u know cstown rhinestuds and topmotif? I have got great prices from topmotif and I would love some reviews. Cstown is good but they are expensive and they don't negotiate where a a topmotif there prices are amazing. Anyone know them?


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

js7287 said:


> It just so happens everything I been ordering gas rhinestuds.
> 
> What do u know cstown rhinestuds and topmotif? I have got great prices from topmotif and I would love some reviews. Cstown is good but they are expensive and they don't negotiate where a a topmotif there prices are amazing. Anyone know them?


Js7287, I'm from CSTOWN actually.
Yes, we wholesale rhinestuds, not only the regular ones but also fluorescence color ranges and the half round studs,too.
Fluorescence colors are favored by many infant clothes customers, as far as I can tell.
I can't argue with you about our prices because you are not the only one who thinks its higher.
What I can say is that you get what you pay. There are many vendors out there who have different business styles with different kinds of focus. Like we may have bigger designing team for custom jobs and lower minimum, which shows that we focus more on specific iron on transfers and turn to choose the best matches of materials that contribute to the whole design.

I can't give too much comments on that other Chinese supplier you mentioned. But you can give it a try and then come back to tell us about it. (I'm curious about that )

Let's bling it all together!


----------

